
Magical Realism on Drugs: Colombian History in Netflix’s Narcos (2015) - Thevet
https://notevenpast.org/magical-realism-on-drugs-colombia-in-netflixs-narcos/
======
oe
The article contains some spoilers if you haven't seen Narcos.

~~~
danesparza
:-) Or if you're not familiar with the historical account of Pablo Escobar

------
ucaetano
"The M19, a social democratic guerilla movement"

You gotta be joking me! Social democratic? A group trying to implement a
communist dictatorship through armed force and terrorism?

We had far too many of those in my native South America. None of them had
democratic intentions.

~~~
golergka
This blog appears to be written by the same kind of leftist that would've
praised Pol Pot and Mao back in the day. (There's certainly enough of
completely sensible left-wing people and enough right-wing idiots and morons.
I'm not attacking left in general, of course; it's just this particular kind
that I'm talking about.)

~~~
petke
Its like the cult around Che Guevara. I saw lot of tourists wear those
T-shirts when I was in Bolivia. I found it very distasteful. Bolivia after all
was where Che tried to start yet another civil war but could not get any
locals to join. They wanted none of it, and turned him in.

I wonder if those youngsters that wear his face on their chest, know what he
did and stood for. Or if all they know is he looks good in pictures.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2004/09/the_cu...](http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2004/09/the_cult_of_che.html)

